# Hyoscyamine, Levsin... Where to get it?



## Princesslele (Mar 5, 2010)

I was diagnosed with IBS almost 10 years ago. I've tried various types of medication, however this was the only one that worked. 2 Years ago I was told that the medication is no longer available. I live in California. I was put on Bentyl however, it does not work for me. I keep hearing people are getting Hyoscyamine or Levsin still. I'm curious as to how? I would like to get back onto this medication, asap! As my IBS has become so bad I can hardly leave my house anymore. Please, I need some information on this... ~*~ LeAnn ~*~


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

With a prescription from my Dr then through the pharmacist...??? Not sure I understand what you are asking???Right now I have the generic Hyomax SL .125mg 2x's a day....


----------



## Princesslele (Mar 5, 2010)

I do have a prescription. I was told by all the pharmacy's in my town, and by my doctor that the manufacturer discontinued the medication... I noticed in groups I was in on myspace that people on the East Coast were still getting it, I live in California so I didn't know if it was a west coast thing or what was going on... Trying to find out what I can do to get the medication again...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...in+discontinuedThere were some distribution issues, but I thought that was cleared up. The doctor will let you take any brand or generic, right? http://www.drugstore.com/pharmacy/prices/d...&trx=1Z5006 Drugstore.com seems to have it so maybe try them if for some reason none of the local places have figured out that the distribution problem got fixed.If your insurance has a mail order prescription as part of the plan you might check with that pharmacy to see if they can do it (often means a cheaper copay).


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

How long ago were you told this by them???I'm pretty sure the distribution issues have been cleared up. How about giving your Dr and your Pharmacist a call and asking them??And for crying out loud if we can get it here in the east... I see no reason in this day & age why your pharmacist can't get it..... If he insists he/she can't... I would call around some...


----------



## Princesslele (Mar 5, 2010)

This was at the end of 08 I think, and I was getting mad for a while, like how can they get it there and us not here?! I didn't know it was just a issue they were resolving. I'll definitely be making phone calls tomorrow soon as everything opens.I am actually very excited and happy right now about the information you guys have given, thank you guys for taken the time to respond. I will definitely be checking into this!!! lol


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Princess I think those troubles from 2 years ago are over now and your pharmacist should not have any trouble now. Give them & your Dr a call.


----------



## Princesslele (Mar 5, 2010)

~*~ UPDATE ~*~So I called my pharmacy day after I posted this forum, and yup they have it, so I put it in and shortly later got my prescription... HOWEVER... holy c r a p did the price go up!!! lol from $4 to $34 I was shocked, I paid for it anyways, and will continue to, just wow, wasn't expecting that... Does anyone know why the price went up???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Princess... Um.. _all_ prices for _every_thing have gone up where I come from.. lolDid you have a change in your prescription coverage? Also you might find that the generic is fine for you and cheaper???Glad you got it though.


----------

